# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  تبدیل نمودار ERD به فایل شمای XML

## M.soheil

سلام 

می‌خواستم بدونم چطور می‌تونیم رابطه‌ها در نمودار ERD رو در xml schema پیاده کنیم. 

Capture.PNG

مثلا در شکل بالا موجودیت‌ها و صفات رو به راحتی می‌شه ایجاد کرد ولی سوال این‌جاست که رابطه‌ی ISA رو چطور می‌شه پیاده کرد؟ یا این‌که کلیدها رو چطور می‌تونیم مشخص کنیم؟
من با برنامه‌ی Altova XmlSpy کار می‌کنم.

ممنون

----------

